# How long is Alumilte okay when stored



## Frank A (Jul 8, 2016)

I order some Alumilte about six months ago (32oz kit) and used about 2/3rds of it right away. Today I decided to break in my new molds and cast some blanks. After measuring out both parts (equal by weight) and degassing them sepreratly I missed them until clear (about 2 minutes) added my Alumilte dye (man a little goes a long way) and mixed it with some mica powder for another 30 seconds. I noticed it was getting really warm so I got it poured and into my pressure pot. Total working time was less than five minutes. 

I noticed that within a minute of having the top on the pressure pot the extra resin I had in the cup was nearly solid. My question to this group is does age make this cure faster or was it the fact that it's summer and my shop was around 80 degrees that caused it to set so fast?


----------



## TimR (Jul 8, 2016)

In my limited experience...if you have a pretty good amount, or with a thickness of 1/4" or more...it will more readily harden. I've had some harden up on me while pouring it...that sucks. Just reinforces need to work quickly and get it under pressure. I know I've waited too long trying to improve the 'swirl' in the batch, but after that first couple minutes, don't wait around thinking it will harden slowly. 
I talked with a guy from Alumilite along with Curtis @TurnTex during the AAW symposium about shelf life on the Alumilite. Hopefully Curtis will see this note and speak up if I'm wrong, but if the A and B is kept in reasonable environment, you can probably expect 2 years life. If the B side get's gel-like, heat it up to about 120F - 130F to get it back to a liquid like state.


----------



## Frank A (Jul 8, 2016)

Does heating part B up cause it to cure faster?


----------



## TimR (Jul 8, 2016)

Frank A said:


> Does heating part B up cause it to cure faster?


Don't think so. Give a call to the folks at Alumilite and ask, pretty good about getting questions answered. It may have been even higher in temp to adequately get rid of any entrained water. Seems like I asked them about that in context of my doing as you did, to degas them and effectively remove water.


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2019)

So, I had a chance to really push shelf life of Alumilite, and it had been opened before.
I started packing up my shop late in 2015 and to storage. No crazy temp swings where stored, but not used till recently. Gallon jugs, about 3/4 full each. The “B” side characteristically gel like, very thick. Couldn’t get cap off without destroying it. 
Put it in my dishwasher kiln overnight, 130F. 
Next day, loose enough to pour.
Has been equally long since vacuum pump had been run and all indications was it was locked up. I took a screwdriver to a slot at end of rotor (no disassembly reqd) and was able to free it up. 
I did a couple test pieces, degassing both A and B before mixing.
From all indications it looks like the stuff is still good. 
Took a couple pics of ‘kiln’ and vacuum tank along with test piece.
So, good 3-1/2 yrs it seems. I don’t think I’ll push my luck, will try to cast some more soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

